# Our 1st 24 hours at Orange Lake CC



## Jeni (Aug 27, 2006)

We traded through RCI and checked-in yesterday afternoon.  After a 30 minutes wait at check-in, we were given our keys.  We were told that we COULD NOT USE THE RIVER ISLAND POOLS/AMENITIES without first taking a 1 hour tour, for which we would be given a $30 credit.

We were pleased to learn that we were placed in the North Village.  Our unit would not be ready until 4pm, so we went over to Celebration, came back at almost 5pm, and housekeeping was just leaving.  We walked in to a dirty tile floor and carpet that looked like it still needed some vacuuming.  We then found towels with holes in them, as well as a washcloth with red stains.  A positive was that the beds do appear to be new and they are very comfortable.  Also in the master bathroom, there was hair in the jetted tub.  The fans in both bathrooms sound like a rocket taking off.  As we were bringing luggage in, we noticed trash in front of our door (eggshells, gum, salt packets, tissues, brillo pad) and wet hand towels.  The final straw for the night was coming into the kitchen to get a drink around 8pm and there were ants alll over the counter and under the sink.  

Our phones in the unit were not working, which we discovered when we went to call the front desk, so we loaded up the car, with our 18 month old, and returned to the West Village Club House.  Did I mention our North Village unit overlooks a cell tower and highway construction?  At the clubhouse, we were directed to Member Services, and they acted like this was just run of the mill for someone staying there.  

I give them credit, housekeeping beat us back to the unit to address the ant issue.  Member services said ant traps would be used since we did not want toxins sprayed in a unit with our toddler.  The man from housekeeping came in and sprayed.  When asked about it, he said it was non-toxic and pest control could come at noon tomorrow to set traps.  When asked how something non-toxic kills ants, he said he did not know.  When my mother walked in the kitchen when he was almost finished spraying, he asked her to stand back because the spray was "pretty toxic!"  Pest control never arrived at noon today.  Someone did come out and fix the phones within an hour of our visit to Member Services.

Today is Sunday and we went to see the RCI rep.- who pretty much said she is on-site b/c they know OLCC is an on-going issue for those who trade in, saying they "only focus on their new construction."  She also agreed that they take no pride in ownership, customer service, or doing things the right way.

What OLCC cannot control is thier clientele, but I was amazed at how many rude and rowdy people stay here.  Is there some kind of dicounted stay?

The RCI rep. agreed that OLCC was not turning out to be a comparable exchange for our Gold Crown resort in Williamsburg, and cheerfully offered to move us to another resort, which we are considering, but we have not made a final decision, since we don't know what the other resort will be like.  We were offered the Sheraton Vistana.

Which brings me to my final point.  While I applaud RCI for working to make us happy and remove us from OLCC, why give it Gold Crown status to begin with?  We may just consider only trading with Interval and sticking to Marriott- at least we know we will be treated right and any issues will be satisfactorily resolved.

You can mark me as one who will not return to OLCC.  They are aware of this various issues, yet do nothing to correct it.  I am on vacation- I shouldn't have to worry about this crap, or point out issues they are already aware of.  Customer service here is rotten.  Never again for this family!


----------



## littlestar (Aug 27, 2006)

Any way they could move you to Cypress Harbour? 

Sorry to hear about the problems. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 27, 2006)

I would run out of that place!!  How dare they treat vacationers like that. I know the resort is huge, but that is no excuse.  We should all expect a gold crown resort to be at least clean.  I don't think that is too much to ask for. I hope your toddler is ok from the toxic fumes.  Let us know if you decide to relocate or stick it out.  Sue


----------



## funtime (Aug 27, 2006)

*take the move*

Take the  move, you are bound to be happier!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2006)

There are probably lots of units at Cypress Pointe or Vacation Village at Parkway.  Both of those resorts are very clean and extremely nice inside.  They put exchangers into the best units, not the worst.   Cypress Harbour is one of our favorites as well and is a Marriott.  Maybe a Hilton is available?  

I am so sorry your stay is such a disaster.    How do they stop you from using River Island?  Is there a key requirement?

I am surprised a North Village unit is in that condition.  I thought that was one of the newer areas?


----------



## Jeni (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: Cypress Harbour...can RCI place me in a resort that they don't trade?  Cypress Harbour only trades II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeni, Cypress Harbour is also an RCI resort, leftover from when Marriott was exclusively with RCI.  Some members kept RCI memberships.  I see them for exchange all the time, but they do not use Marriott in the name.

There are others as well, Sabal Palms, Royal Palms and another that I cannot remember...........


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 27, 2006)

You're having a better time than I did at OLCC


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have been looking for a three-bedroom for our son and his friends who are going to OLCC after a wedding October 21st for a break.  Now I am unsure whether going to River Island is worth the hassle.  If they are going to make him go through a sales tour to get into River Island, they would be better off at Cypress Pointe.  :annoyed:


----------



## Jeni (Aug 27, 2006)

Cindy,

We were lied to!  You can go and use River Island amenities without taking a tour.  But when you check in, they say that you MUST take a tour in order to use River Island...a bunch of crap in my opinion.  Don't forget, he and his buddies will have the pleasure of paying $8 per person, per day, for a tube for the lazy river.  For a family of 4, that's about $230 a week in inner tubes, nice huh?  Not impressed!


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeni, see if you can be moved to Vistana Villages, not Vistana resort.  The Villages are beautiful and newer.  Parts of the Vistana resort are great too, but you can't be sure of a new room.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just noticed that you are a Cypress Harbour owner.  You should be able to get into that resort, even if it is an II unit, since you are an owner.  You would still use the same week for exchange.  I would work that angle, if I had some pull at Cypress Harbour.  I love Cypress Harbour and have gotten great exchanges through RCI for that resort. 

The salespeople lie at all resorts, unfortunately, so OLCC is not alone in that one.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Jeni.  wow, I don't know where to start.

Did you see the name tag on the guy that told you at check-in you HAD to take a tour to use RI?  I'd really like to have that info.  As you have stated....that's a blatant lie.  

All amenities within the resort are available to guests and owners alike without taking any tour!  :annoyed:

Second....what's your unit number?  We were there in the North Village in June in one of the 3700 series buildings.  It  had just received the soft goods update.  Meaning all new carpeting, furniture, bedding, drapes, paint, etc.  No ants or bugs, (even though they are very common in Florida) and well obviously it was as immaculate.    The North Village started occupancy in 2000, so the soft good updates are taking place in that village now.

Tell me what color are the interior walls?  That will tell me if you are in a brand new refurbished unit.  

We actually had a stay once where the phones were dead too.  I have no idea what that's about.  I remember I called them from my cell phone and it was fixed without anyone even comming out to the unit.  

Something similar happened once in a hotel room, I remember they said it had to be activated at the front desk, and is always done at check-in...but the clerk forgot.

As far as the trash outside your front door, unfortunately some exchangers don't realize that the trash receptacles are located on the side of their building in the North Village.  They are given that info in their info packet upon arrival.   Owners and exchangers are instructed to place their trash in the receptacles, but if the outgoing family doesn't do that....then they tend to just leave it sitting right outside their front door.   

We have definitely encountered that situation a few times.  But once inside....at least you dont' have to stare at it, and it gets picked up that same afternoon.  

I'm used to warp speed bathroom fans.....we have them here at home.  I hate a steamy bathroom.     They make my hair frizz!

I'm sorry you are unhappy with your North Village unit.  It truly is a coveted area with owners.  But at least you know that with lots of other Orlando TS's, you have alot of other choices and can return to mouse kingdom!  

Hopefully the storm will fizzle out and you can enjoy good weather at least.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> Today is Sunday and we went to see the RCI rep.- who pretty much said she is on-site b/c they know OLCC is an on-going issue for those who trade in, saying they "only focus on their new construction." She also agreed that they take no pride in ownership, customer service, or doing things the right way.



Thanks for this information also.  I'll be passing along her comments as well, when we arrive there in a few weeks.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 28, 2006)

With reference only to the phone being disconnected.  It is fairly common practice within large organisations to disable phones when units / rooms / offices are not occupied.  Apart from anything else it stops housekeeping / maintenance making calls from the units.  It is a simply matter for the phone to be re-enabled, although obviously frustrating for the occupant when they can't contact the desk to ask for the phone to be sorted.


----------



## BassAngler (Aug 28, 2006)

Jeni,

You aren't alone....look here at the disaster I had when staying there in May.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24259&highlight=olcc


----------



## tsl (Aug 29, 2006)

*???????*



			
				Jeni said:
			
		

> Cindy,
> 
> We were lied to!  You can go and use River Island amenities without taking a tour.  But when you check in, they say that you MUST take a tour in order to use River Island...a bunch of crap in my opinion.  Don't forget, he and his buddies will have the pleasure of paying $8 per person, per day, for a tube for the lazy river.  For a family of 4, that's about $230 a week in inner tubes, nice huh?  Not impressed!




Do you have to rent tube for the River Island?  Can you bring your own?  What if you are going to just stay a couple of hours?   Is it still $8 per person?  Are owners charged?


----------



## Vodo (Aug 29, 2006)

tsl said:
			
		

> Do you have to rent tube for the River Island?  Can you bring your own?  What if you are going to just stay a couple of hours?   Is it still $8 per person?  Are owners charged?


This question arose when River Island first opened a few months ago and was hotly debated in a lengthy thread - and that was when they were renting them for half the price they are now.  The bottom line is that yes, you MUST rent the Orange Lake tubes.  The only exception is infant-sized tubes with a built-in seat.  We rented tubes only one day and just free-drifted tubeless the other couple of times we visited RI.

Cindy


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 29, 2006)

*If you have to pay it's just another option not a feature*



			
				Vodo said:
			
		

> This question arose when River Island first opened a few months ago and was hotly debated in a lengthy thread - and that was when they were renting them for half the price they are now.  The bottom line is that yes, you MUST rent the Orange Lake tubes.  The only exception is infant-sized tubes with a built-in seat.  We rented tubes only one day and just free-drifted tubeless the other couple of times we visited RI.
> 
> Cindy



Is a resort feature or amenity really one if you have to pay to use it? Other than being physically closer is it better or even as good as an "off site", professional, paid service would be? In this case a waterpark that can't compare to a full sized, purpose built waterpark but is on site  1 mile or so vs 5 miles away or any other touted item that you can't actually use unless you pay. Like a local snack bar on site vs a real, money making restaurant the on site one usually cannot make the cut.  In my mind if you have to pay it isn't a feature at all but another of the many choices you'll make during your trip about how to spend your limited vacation funds. In most cases I'll gladly drive and spend a little more to get a genuine and full sized park or a professional, fresh meal vs the little, usually overpriced taste offered at resorts. If it's free of course I'll try it but once money is involved I want the best for my dollar and few if any resort features are worth paying to use.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Aug 29, 2006)

River Island is not a water park.  It is a pool complex.  You do not have to pay to use the River Island pool complex.

As stated previously implied, there are waterparks in the Orlando area.


----------



## tsl (Aug 29, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> Is a resort feature or amenity really one if you have to pay to use it? Other than being physically closer is it better or even as good as an "off site", professional, paid service would be? In this case a waterpark that can't compare to a full sized, purpose built waterpark but is on site  1 mile or so vs 5 miles away or any other touted item that you can't actually use unless you pay. Like a local snack bar on site vs a real, money making restaurant the on site one usually cannot make the cut.  In my mind if you have to pay it isn't a feature at all but another of the many choices you'll make during your trip about how to spend your limited vacation funds. In most cases I'll gladly drive and spend a little more to get a genuine and full sized park or a professional, fresh meal vs the little, usually overpriced taste offered at resorts. If it's free of course I'll try it but once money is involved I want the best for my dollar and few if any resort features are worth paying to use.



Agreed.   The resorts we have been to with lazy rivers have free tubes:  Atlantis, Hyatt, and Marriott.   Why charge for a tube?   I don't get it......


----------



## Vodo (Aug 29, 2006)

tsl said:
			
		

> Agreed.   The resorts we have been to with lazy rivers have free tubes:  Atlantis, Hyatt, and Marriott.   Why charge for a tube?   I don't get it......


Why charge for a tube?  Because they can.  I remember being initially stunned when I learned that they allow only rented OLCC floats in the River Island pool -- and that was when they were significantly less costly.  It had never occurred to me that they would actually charge for them.  Some folks argued in the original TUG discussion on this subject that many resorts have amenities for which they charge a fee (golf, crafts, bingo, etc.).  However, as I said several months ago, to my way of thinking, something as basic as a pool feature should not carry such a fee.  Or, if they do want to charge for tube rentals, they should alternatively allow you to provide your own if you so desire.  It has also been argued that you would pay significantly more to go to a water theme park, but that doesn't hold water (pardon the pun) either since it's completely inaccurate to equate River Island's lazy river pool with a full-service water park.

You can add to your free tube list the Fairfield properties with lazy rivers since they also do not charge.


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 29, 2006)

We also had a bad experience at OLCC, but had two very nice experiences at Vistana.  I think you will like it there, and I would accept the move.

Sharon


----------



## Carl D (Aug 30, 2006)

In all fairness, nothing is free. If the folks using the tubes didn't pay for them, the cost of the tubes would still exist. 
The cost would be passed on in the form of sales prices or dues.


----------



## SBK (Aug 30, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> In all fairness, nothing is free. If the folks using the tubes didn't pay for them, the cost of the tubes would still exist.
> The cost would be passed on in the form of sales prices or dues.



I know that I am guessing here, but I can't be that far off base:

Let's say the useful life of a tube is about six months.  Let's be very conservative and say each tube is only rented 2/3s of the time or 120 days.  Do you really think a tube costs $960.00?

This has got to be a HUGE profit center.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 30, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> Do you really think a tube costs $960.00?


LOL! No. That would be quite a tube!  
As you point out, I'm sure there is profit built into the numbers. My point was that they do cost something.
The price may off-set some of the liability costs associated with a lazy river. I know, that is passing along the cost of the lazy river, but I don't see that as a big deal.
Many beach resorts charge for cabanas, lounge chairs, umbrellas, wave runners, and so forth.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 30, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> I know that I am guessing here, but I can't be that far off base:
> 
> Let's say the useful life of a tube is about six months.  Let's be very conservative and say each tube is only rented 2/3s of the time or 120 days.  Do you really think a tube costs $960.00?
> 
> This has got to be a HUGE profit center.


Okay, now let's add in the labor cost and the cost of the building.  Also, let's use a single unit rather than a double which using this methodology is $5 times 120 or $600.  Also, there are other resorts with lazy pools that also charge for the tubes.  Disney's SAB charges $10 per day for a single - check it out.  There really isn't the windfall that people are making this out to be.  Of course, OLCC could pass the cost on to owners, many who many never use the feature, and increase their maintenance fees.  The cost has to be recovered somewhere and I'm trying to figure out what is so wrong with having those who use them pay for them rather than passing on the cost to the owners.  Can anybody please explain that?  It's not like exchangers have to pay while owners don't.  Everybody who wishes to rent the tubes has to pay.  Now granted, I have stated this before that I would rather they charge less than more but I don't have a problem with charging those who use them.  And as has been said many times, there is no charge for using the pool.  I never rented a tube last May when I was there and I used the pool all the time (by I also spent a lot of time at the Olympic-size pool in the West Village - I like that pool).  There are multiple aspects to this from many perspectives.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*The tube questions are overinflated*



			
				gjw007 said:
			
		

> OIt's not like exchangers have to pay while owners don't.  Everybody who wishes to rent the tubes has to pay.



This is a key point. If both exchangers AND owners have to pay the fee then the resort isn't "double dipping". While that still leaves a fee on the table it is optional (no one has to use a tube or even the lazy river for that matter) and it isn't being forced on owners who don't want it. 

The only down side is trying to say it's a feature of the resort. If you have to pay it's not a feature but an available option at a cost. Since the rest of the pool complex apparently is free for any guest to use and only the optional extras of the tubes and also the cabanas - those aren't an expected amenity at any resort I'm aware of - it seems this approach is fair.  For the heat they take you'd think OL management would either allow private floatation devices or make the resort supplied ones free but that is their choice to make.  In this case I don't have any problem with a charge to all for the tubes or the cabana's.  If you use it you pay guest or owner. That sounds fair to me.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 30, 2006)

you beat me to it Gary.  :rofl:    A bit scary, but I would have said the same thing.  And we also used RI in June, but did not get in the lazy river.

Oh, and I forgot to add, we are really looking forward to trying the new restaurant.  It opened a couple of days after we left in June, and I've heard the food is awesome.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 31, 2006)

Checking back in...

We opted not to move.  I wanted to, but the rest of our group did not want to pack up all of our stuff, the baby, and all of our groceries.  So we stayed, especially since we had my brother driving in from Tampa that same night.

Re: WHO said we must tour RI, I will ask my husband- he checked us in.

Housekeeping did come pick up the wet towels and some loose trash they left in front of our unit, but not the brillo pads and eggshells, salt packets, etc.  My issue is that none of the employees seem to take any pride in stewardship of the resort, just the "not-my-job-someone-else-should-do-it" mentality.

Our dryer broke, as did the jetted tub, and a roof leak started.  We are in unit 3822 in the North Village, periwinkle blue walls.  Furnishings look new/good shape.  The dryer was replaced and tub fixed within an hour of us reporting it.  Disappointed they said they could not repair the leak right now.  However, it is not a major one...some seeping from the above unit?  It's not hitting the floor, but bubbling and peeling away about a 8 inch diameter circle on the ceiling.

Re: RI, I refuse to pay for a tube.  It should be included in part of staying here, as other resorts have already figured out.

I will say, OLCC is quick to respond to complaints, but they are not surprised with the unit issues- there seems to be no preventative maintenance.  When the dryer broke and the guy exchanged it, he cleaned out the venting, saying, "yeah, this happens all the time"- well, if you know that cleaning the vents fixes the issue, why not maintain the vents?  It also appears that they need to have some pest control methods in place, if not already.  I expect bugs in Florida, not ants, and now silverfish, in the kitchen.

I will say, our 18 month old LOVES the Splash Lagoon/North Village pools.  We are not in a unit by the pools. so we drive.    We have not had any problem getting chairs, etc.  The bottom of the kiddie pool needs a good scrubbing.  No problems using the slide.  Very nice woman working in the pool shop.  The clock on the tower at the pool is working, but has shown the wrong time (off by hours) for almost the whole week now- again, no sense of pride/responsibility around here.

I'll check in again when we get home.  We all agree, the units are large and nice, but we do not think this is a "gold crown" worthy resort.  We feel that we are treated better and preventative maintenance is on-going at the Marriott and Fairfield resorts we have stayed at.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 31, 2006)

I exchanged our relatives into OLCC a while ago and they will never go back.  I read with interest the owners who can't seem to understand that rather than defend their resort they should be writing letters to their HOA, management company or whatever to see some changes.  It is, after all, their investment.  Linda


----------



## DianeV (Aug 31, 2006)

What good is a lazy river if you dont have a tube? This isnt like swimming in the pool and wanting to rent a blown up dolphin to use for your extra enjoyment...I dont see many people just walking around a lazy river

If OL wants to have a lazy river then tubes should come with IMO


----------



## ajsmithtx (Aug 31, 2006)

DianeV said:
			
		

> ...I dont see many people just walking around a lazy river



When were there at the end of May 06, there were a lot of people, walking and swimming around the lazy river, without tubes.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I will agree that OL is not for you Jeni.  From the description, you are in a brand new soft goods refurbished unit in the North Village.  A very highly coveted area for owners.  It obviously is substandard to you from your report.  Your in a unit second only to the brand new RI units.

The appliances are only 6 years old.  Everything else is brand new.  We were in a new one in June and found it to be gorgeous.  Even though my personal preference for the walls is still the pastel yellows or peaches.

When hurricane dennis hit a couple of years ago, we had a pouring leak in the corner of the 3rd bedroom.  It didn't ruin our trip or even upset me for that matter.  I quickly called maintenance who showed up in minutes.  The poor guys...actually he was an engineer.  Yes OL has engineers on staff. Anyway, they were just exhausted.  The resort definitely received damage.  

I was just glad the building was still standing and the power didn't go out.  :whoopie: 

As far as customer service.....you can't get much more pampered than Four Season's or the Ritz.  We frequent both chains  regularly.  My point, is that I don't compare them to OL.  It would'nt be fair to OL.  Or for that matter, any other TS, or any other hotel chain,  in any city, in any state.  LOL

I'm glad your little one loved Splash Lagoon at least.  And I'm also glad you will be able to return to Orlando and enjoy the hotel/TS chains of your choice in the future.


----------



## SBK (Aug 31, 2006)

ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> When were there at the end of May 06, there were a lot of people, walking and swimming around the lazy river, without tubes.



For someone who has never been to OLCC, and is not likely to go for a few years (we moused out in 2004 and won't go back to Orlando for a while), I am having a ball with this thread.

I thought that I read somewhere that one of the purposes of renting the tubes was to control the number of people in the river.  If folks can walk and swim at will, that sort of pokes holes in at least one argument for only allowing OLCC tubes in the Lazy River.:whoopie:


----------



## Jimster (Aug 31, 2006)

*HOA*

Lvhmbh said complain to the homeowners association about the problems.  Not a bad idea and I'm sure it should be done but I think this is indicative of the difference between OLCC and almost everywhere else.  That is there is no HOA- there are several HOA.  If i recall correctly, there are 7 of them.  OLCC is huge.  It is not going to work the same way as some quaint little timeshare or even some other bigger TS.  OLCC and for that matter Vistana are in a class of their own.  I live near Chicago.  It would be the same as saying but in my town of 10,000 they handle the problem differently than in Chicago.  DUH!  Don't get me wrong.  OLCC has some warts that need to be fixed but the measuring stick to measure its effectiviness is entirely different than the one used for other resorts.  It is the classic case of measuring apples and oranges.  What may work in a small resort just doesn't fit as well at OLCC.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Not so different*



			
				Jimster said:
			
		

> If i recall correctly, there are 7 of them.  OLCC is huge.  It is not going to work the same way as some quaint little timeshare or even some other bigger TS.  OLCC and for that matter Vistana are in a class of their own.



If thats the case all the more reason there should be multiple ID's for OLCC and thus a separate RCI score for each.  It also means that an owner from section x that exchanges his unit should have the guest placed back into section x not y,w,or z since the deposit wasn't from those areas.  OLCC is big but, like every other resort that thinks they are "different", they aren't.  A resort is a resort. They can vary in size, features, quality, management etc but under it all they are a timeshare just like every other.  What would make OLCC different than Westgate?  Marriott? Blue Tree? Vistana? Nothing. They all have the same issues just different amounts of owners, units and land they have to handle.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Aug 31, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> I thought that I read somewhere that one of the purposes of renting the tubes was to control the number of people in the river.  If folks can walk and swim at will, that sort of pokes holes in at least one argument for only allowing OLCC tubes in the Lazy River.:whoopie:



One of the purposes is to control the number of tubes, within the complex.  When we were there, in May 06, the tubes were sold out on many of the days we were there.  People were still walking and swimming the river.  Many of the tubes that were rented out, were not being used but were sitting on the deck where people had their lounges, chairs, and etc., while they engaged in other activities within the complex.  While we were in our cabana, there were times when our tubes were lying next to us, while the kids swam in the river.


----------



## Jeni (Sep 1, 2006)

You can add to our list that we woke up this morning to cold showers- the hot water heater died and maintenance cannot seem to figure out the problem as of yet.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> You can add to our list that we woke up this morning to cold showers- the hot water heater died and maintenance cannot seem to figure out the problem as of yet.


I know you've had a string of bad luck, and I feel badly for you. 
To be fair, some things such as a broken hot water heater can happen at any resort at any time. 

Good luck!


----------



## timetraveler (Sep 1, 2006)

jeepers Jeni.  You guys need to throw some salt over your shoulder!  It's almost like a little black cloud is following you around just waiting to zap your families fun.


----------



## senorak (Sep 1, 2006)

I have been to OLCC twice, and my brother was there this past June (based on my recommendation).  We have stayed in the West and North Villages.  Thankfully, we did not suffer from the problems that Jeni has encountered!  However....to trivialize her difficulties..."OL not up to your standards", blame it on damage suffered from hurricanes (if there was such damage, why was the building open to owners/exchangers?), being lied to/misled by the staff.....is ridiculous.  :annoyed: 

Yes, she has a "choice" whether or not to rent the tube...but all the other problems/difficulties are things that she has absolutely no control over.  She did state the positives she has encountered; as well as the negatives.  I would hope (at this point) that OLCC would compensate Jeni in some way ---$$ to be spent at the resort, refund exchange fee (working w/ RCI), offer a free visit in the future, etc.  

We noticed a change in OLCC on our most recent visit (last summer).  Customer service was not at the friendly, positive outlook it was a few years ago.  Overcrowding at the pools, "free activities", such as "welcome party" (ran out of food & drink the first hour), were a definite turn off for us.  While those difficulties were nothing compared to what Jeni is going through, it does have us rethinking a return to OLCC.  We've been there twice; but will probably choose another resort should we return to the Orlando area in the future.  

DEB


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Marriott does it right!*

When Marriott has any problem at all, they acknowledge the problem, move you to their newest units and give you free food!  I know because this happened to and for us at Grande Vista.   We went away from that entire encounter with a great impression of the entire company.  It is what a great company does.  It is all about customer service and that attitude that "the customer is always right."


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmm, I did say whatever for bringing up problems.  Just because the place has multiple HOA's doesn't mean owners have no voice.  Certainly if staff is surly it should be mentioned at least.  As to trivializing Jeni's problems.  That's what I meant about owners merely being defensive rather than taking the criticism to their resort's attention.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## timetraveler (Sep 1, 2006)

lvhmbh said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I did say whatever for bringing up problems.  Just because the place has multiple HOA's doesn't mean owners have no voice.  Certainly if staff is surly it should be mentioned at least.  As to trivializing Jeni's problems.  That's what I meant about owners merely being defensive rather than taking the criticism to their resort's attention.  JMHO, Linda



Owners definitely have a voice Linda.  We have an annual meeting every year that owners can attend.  The phase boards are there.

I don't think anyone is trivializing Jeni's problems.  A water heater can go out anywhere, anytime.  I don't call that a lackluster maintenance issue.  It's just life and it happens.  

She was also placed in a North Village unit that had just received all new carpeting, drapes, interior paint, sofa, chairs, decorator pillows, stools, kitchen table booth, bedding, bedspreads, pillows and decorating touches.  The only thing not new would be the plumbing and appliances.  Those would all be 6 years old.   

I was in a unit just like hers (only a 3br in June.)  It was gorgeous.  Well....ok we had a slight headache that afternoon from the smell of fresh paint.  We took a couple of tylenol and went off into the Florida sunshine for the rest of the day.  

As an owner I have definitely addressed a couple of issues with my home resort with regards to posts here.  The ones I address would be staff blatantly telling "untruths", things along those lines.  

Ants, or bugs, no....show me one timeshare or home in Florida that doesn't battle them.  They are a fact of life in Florida.  What someone considers a noisy exhaust fan in the bathroom, someone else may not even consider period.  Some trash out front after cleaning the unit, as another family is checking in....is well just trash pick up day to someone else.  

Jeni's having in her opinion an awful experience.  She's entitled to that opinion.  And entitled to voice it.   

As an owner, I have to look at the big picture and determine whether I consider it just "one's personal perspective", or something much more serious.  And then decide whether or not to voice it to TPTB


----------



## J Wayne (Sep 1, 2006)

*L of OL*



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> jeepers Jeni.  You guys need to throw some salt over your shoulder!  It's almost like a little black cloud is following you around just waiting to zap your families fun.



Sounds like at Orange Lake it would take a dumptruck full of salt!

As someone else said - these threads are really enjoyable.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## gjw007 (Sep 1, 2006)

J Wayne said:
			
		

> Sounds like at Orange Lake it would take a dumptruck full of salt!
> 
> As someone else said - these threads are really enjoyable.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif


Not really, there is work on resolving problems that are in progress but it takes time.  I have never had an issue during any of my stays at OLCC.  I don't understand why some people have a lot of problems and others don't have any.  Jeni staying in a fairly new section of the resort (1999/2000 were when the units were built).  I am also glad that she brought to their maintenance's attention rather that letting it get worse.  Currently I am at HGVC I-Drive and stopped by OLCC earlier today.  One of the things discussed was random surveys to get an idea of what the guests think.  This is something that upper management can look at.  If there are multiple comments about something, it probably is occurring and it helps provide a daily metric of the status of the resort and provide guidance on actions that should take place.

Some of the problems are easily fixed but if there is a leak in the roof, it may take more effort than just patching.  As an owner, I would rather have it fixed than simiply patching a problem and then forgetting about.  Just before I left home, I found some water by the refrigerator  After removing the fixture, I found that the floor was deteriorating and further investigation revealed that the water heater was leaking and the water settled at the low spot which was under the refrigeration.  Not only do I have to replace the water heater (already done), but I have to tear the floor out (when I get back home) and hope that there is no major structural problem.  Things happen, not always good.  It would have been much better to see the problem before I did but how many times do people move the refrigeration to check for leaks? 

The concerns about the tubes have been heard as well and are being discussed from what I was told.  As mentioned here, SAB at Disney Beach Club has a lazy river and they charge $10 per day.  It isn't like OLCC is the only one that does.  I don't know what the final resolution on the tubes will be but as I mentioned, it is still something that is being discussed at various levels.  I haven't made my mind on this as there are strong reasons for both positions although I did state during my discussion at OLCC that the tubes being free might solve a number of issue especially how it is being perceived.  We need to consider that it is not being supported out of the owner's maintanance fees.  So the choice of funding comes from owners who may never use it or those who choose to use them.  As mentioned, the topic is still being discussed with management from what I was told.


----------



## Sydney (Sep 1, 2006)

Our unit was also not clean when we stayed. We're not fussy by any standard. We also had ants in our unit - in Winter. Maintenance personnel came out to spray the unit. My kids have asthma so I was not pleased but it didn't spoil our stay.

Hygiene is my biggest peeve about any resort. If the unit itself is not clean, I'm *not *talking about the ants here, I find it very hard to overlook. Gives me the creeps actually when the tub, floor, benches and furniture are dirty like it was in our OLCC unit. I didn't use the hot tub there for this reason.

I thought the decor looked brand new and very nice but I'm not much of a decor person so if it hadn't been new, I wouldn't have minded. I didn't find the staff friendly or helpful which didn't bother me but I can imagine it may put some people off. We were on holiday and contact with staff was minimal and quickly forgotten about.

We enjoyed our stay at Summer Bay much better and wished we had stayed there for the full two weeks instead of moving to OLCC.

I hope the rest of your week improves Jeni. At least now you have your own opinion and experience of the resort instead of relying on others'.


----------



## sumauri (Sep 3, 2006)

Sydney said:
			
		

> We enjoyed our stay at Summer Bay much better and wished we had stayed there for the full two weeks instead of moving to OLCC.



I would have complained until the cows came home to management if the unit was not clean.

I do believe it's hard to go from a 3-4 bedroom Summer Bay house with a private swimming pool to any resort including Orange Lake. A house just cannot compare to any resort.


----------



## Jeni (Sep 3, 2006)

Well we're home, and OLCC is definitely not for our family.  We all agreed the resort had much to offer re: activities, but failed to meet what our family has experienced "Gold Crown" to be in our ownership and travels.

The positives of OLCC- the pools, pool towels were provided, the various activities/options, the unit size, and the unit appeared to be recently refurbished.  Additionally, when we did telephone or stop by the clubhouse with a maintenance concern, it was addressed immediately (except for an exterminator being sent, as promised).

The negatives (in our opinion)- ants all over the kitchen and living room, towels and loose trash left in front of our unit, unit not very clean, stained towels, holes in towels, holes in one set of sheets, no blankets or pillows for the sofa bed, jacuzzi tub jets did not work, hot water heater broke, dryer broke, replaced with another dryer that was not operating properly and smelled moldy, lied to by sales staff (Marcus said we had to take a 1 hour RI tour to use the new RI facilities), disherwasher not installed in cabinet securely, no ceiling fans in bedrooms or on porch, kiddie pool at Splash Lagoon needed a good scrubbing, no hot tubs at Splash Lagoon, and a leak that developed in our unit was not repaired.  The number 1 negative in our eyes was staff attitude; customer service and stewardship/responsibility seemed to be non-existent.

Maintenance issues can happen anywhere, but an ongoing maintenance schedule would have prevented many of the issues we had during the week.  As for the bugs, yes, I expect to see a bug, frog, or lizard in my unit while in Florida, but I do not expect to have a swarm of ants in my kitchen and living room...for a week.  Again, this was something that could have been prevented.  Also, an exterminator never arrived, as promised.  We stay at our unit at Seascape in NC once a year, which is like a blast back to 80s decor, but we don't care because the unit is clean and the staff is friendly.  We also stay with Marriott often and we've not had the aforementioned problems.  While at the Westgate Smoky Mountains, we had a mouse in our unit, and being in the mountains, we took it in stride and appreciated the exterminator coming out to catch the little thing.  We are not a family that is impossible to please, but we do not expect or excuse multiple problems in one week, especially when the staff never took responsibility in caring about these issues.  We were told multiple times "this happens all the time."  

My point is, if this "happens all the time" you are aware of the problems and should fix them, not leave them to be problems for your next set of guests arriving.  In 6 years of timeshare ownership and trading, this is honestly the worst place we have stayed.   No, it's not terrible overall or like a dumpy motel, but OLCC is not the top-notch resort it attempts to represent itself to be.


----------



## sumauri (Sep 4, 2006)

With your ongoing series of complaints at least you now know never to trade into OLCC again. It's a little hard for me to believe everything you listed went wrong in one weeks time.  

Are you speaking of jacuzzi tubs inside the units themselves. All the two and three bedrooms in the north village where splash lagoon is located have jacuzzi's in the bathrooms and I thought there were community hot tubs in the splash lagoon area? There are no jacuzzi's in the one bedrooms in the building facing splash lagoon but there's a waterpark right out your door.


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 4, 2006)

sumauri said:
			
		

> With your ongoing series of complaints at least you now know never to trade into OLCC again. It's a little hard for me to believe everything you listed went wrong in one weeks time.
> 
> Are you speaking of jacuzzi tubs inside the units themselves. All the two and three bedrooms in the north village where splash lagoon is located have jacuzzi's in the bathrooms and I thought there were community hot tubs in the splash lagoon area? There are no jacuzzi's in the one bedrooms in the building facing splash lagoon but there's a waterpark right out your door.




Wow, this is a sour post. These kinds of posts make Orange Lake actually look worse, because they reflect the defensive attitude that many encounter when they are there.  (The fact that your screen name was developed yesterday does not escape many either.)

And please feel free to do a search for my experience at Orange Lake, and see what you can do with that one.

Ugh.


----------



## sumauri (Sep 4, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a sour post. These kinds of posts make Orange Lake actually look worse, because they reflect the defensive attitude that many encounter when they are there.  (The fact that your screen name was developed yesterday does not escape many either.)
> 
> And please feel free to do a search for my experience at Orange Lake, and see what you can do with that one.Ugh.



No thanks. I'm not going to get in the war between the lovers and haters of olcc. I post my opinions only and my opinion of olcc is a very positive one (the nicest and largest resort we have ever stayed at). 

I would never incessantly trash any resort in a public forum to the point of adnauseum just to keep a negative rift going. That's what reviews are for.


----------



## Jeni (Sep 4, 2006)

sumauri said:
			
		

> With your ongoing series of complaints at least you now know never to trade into OLCC again. It's a little hard for me to believe everything you listed went wrong in one weeks time.



I would hate to think that you are calling me a liar, because YES, all of the aforementioned happened in one week's time at OLCC.  Feel free to call OLCC yourself about all of the issues reported re: unit 3822 in the North Village.  Re: the jets not working, that was for the jacuzzi tub in our 2 BR unit.  And you're right, I know to never stay at OLCC again.


----------



## senorak (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think Jenni "trashed" OLCC...she simply stated what she experienced, (good and bad), during her stay.  To insinuate that she was lying or exagerrating is totally unfair and downright rude.   

I've stayed at OLCC twice...and the first visit (in 2001) was a wonderful stay in the West Village.  At that time, OLCC was the best timeshare resort we had visited.  Since then, we have had the opportunity to visit quite a few other resorts---in Orlando, Las Vegas, Sedona, Poconos, NYC, Hilton Head and Myrtle Beach.  I would rate OLCC better than the Poconos, Las Vegas (Carriage House), and Myrtle Beach (Presidential Villas)....but lower than the other resorts.  We returned to OLCC last summer; and while we didn't have the negative experience that Jenni (and others have posted in earlier threads), I don't think we will return to OLCC should we return to Orlando.  While there are numerous acivities/ammenities at OLCC, it has just gotten too big to have that "personalized touch" to it.  There are other Orlando area resorts I would like to give a try.

I would agree with "3Kids4me" that the defensive attitude of some posters has just totally turned me off to OLCC.     A simple, "Wow, Jenni....you did have an awful time and I don't blame you for not wanting to return", would have been the best and most appropriate response.   

DEB


----------



## sumauri (Sep 4, 2006)

senorak said:
			
		

> I would agree with "3Kids4me" that the defensive attitude of some posters has just totally turned me off to OLCC.



On the other hand maybe there are those that get tired of the incessant negative posts concerning olcc. There's two sides to every story and if the negative posts keep occurring concerning *one particular resort (in this case olcc)* then it should be the right of others to post their positive experiences in rebuttal. 

In most every resort we've ever stayed at there were instances where we would have to call maintenance or housekeeping for something or the other. This is common among timesharing. When at olcc the key card wouldn't work for the unit. We had to call front desk (good thing we had a cell phone) and front desk reported it to security. We had to wait about 15 minutes for security to finally open the door, but that's just part of the timesharing experience and we realized that.

On Hilton Head Island we had a bug problem (the island has bugs called palmettos and ants since the island is surrounded by water like Florida is). We called maintenance and they promptly came and sprayed.

There are other instances where we needed assistance but I would never trash an entire resort because of those experiences.


----------



## chap7 (Sep 4, 2006)

sumauri said:
			
		

> On the other hand maybe there are those that get tired of the incessant negative posts concerning olcc. There's two sides to every story and if the negative posts keep occurring concerning *one particular resort (in this case olcc)* then it should be the right of others to post their positive experiences in rebuttal.



The incessant negative posts are coming from a number of different people, many of whom are relatively new to the site.  Could it just be possible that perhaps OLCC is not the perfect 10 that some owners would have you believe?

*"There are other instances where we needed assistance but I would never trash an entire resort because of those experiences"*

Giving an account of personal experiences at OLCC does not mean that someone is trashing the resort.  They are simply stating what happened to them.  Call it trashing if you want but it doesn't change their experience.  It is what it is. Besides from what I've read it seems that many who have posted about their negative experiences have also pointed out some of the things that they considered to be positive about the resort.

Some OLCC owners get so defensive about it and try to spin every complaint someone has.  It's a joke.


----------



## Steve (Sep 4, 2006)

People are free to post their experiences...both positive and negative... in this forum regarding any Florida resort.  

What is not acceptable is taking someone to task for posting their experiences.  If Jeni wants to detail all of the things which went wrong during her stay at Orange Lake...she is free to do so.  And she should be able to do so without being accused of "incessantly trashing" the resort.  

If someone wants to post their positive experiences at Orange Lake in order to provide a different perspective, that is perfectly fine.  Attacking the person who posted the negative experiences, however, is not fine...and I am not going to put up with it.  Consider yourself warned.

Steve
Florida Moderator


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 4, 2006)

sumauri said:
			
		

> On the other hand maybe there are those that get tired of the incessant negative posts concerning olcc.
> 
> It is Sept 4th and you joined on Sept 3 and you are already tired of negative posts concerning olcc!


----------



## sumauri (Sep 5, 2006)

My apologies to Jeni. In reading back over your threads you did say many positive things about olcc. I guess you were just jinxed concering your unit assignment. Again, my apologies.


----------



## DianeV (Sep 5, 2006)

New ID posting as a guest but with soooo much knowledge!

What you dont seem to understand is that anytime someone has problems with OL the owners are the ones who come here and try to insinuate the poster must be exaggerating or lying (gee kinda like you did)

I would think that if I owned somewhere that so many non owners were complaining about I would be concerned instead of defensive

But that is just me

We dont see nearly the amount of complaints about other Orlando resorts as we do about OL and the worst thing is they all sound the same. No one there seems to want to fix the problems


----------



## snowlady (Sep 5, 2006)

I am very sorry that you had such a rough time of it during your stay at OLCC. I have been an owner there (resale) for about 3 years now and my family and extended family always enjoy the time there. We have stayed in the golf villas, tennis villas, and north village. Once, the lock on the door to the lanai became stripped and we could not open the door. Maintenance responded quickly to our call. We dropped the glass coffee pot on the tile floor and had another delivered within 15 minutes of the mishap, no charge and no questions asked. I don't know why they didn't respond to the problems in your unit as they should have, but I have noted your unit number and the week of your stay and I will write them a letter detailing the issues surrounding your stay. I hope that wherever you decide to vacation next, you have a better time. 

To address those who say us owners are too defensive, I do believe the # of negative posts (many are repeated every time someone else posts one) is relative to the number of units. Most of the resorts in Orlando are not even a quarter of the size of OLCC. Thus, there will be more hot water heaters to break, more appliances to fail, etc...and if you think of your own homes, things just aren't made the way they used to be. My house is eleven years old and we have already replaced the dish washer and stove. Poor service is unacceptable and I will be sure to harp on this in my letter. 

I really try to stay out of these threads, but I really am a happy owner.


----------



## timetraveler (Sep 5, 2006)

I too, have noted Jeni's unit #.  I will be "home" very soon.  And I'm hoping to see her unit.  Or at least address the communications that took place between Jeni and the OL staff.  I truly have never experienced the snowball effect of problems she encountered.   I don't know if that means...she was just behind the eight ball that week, or I've been sprinkled with pixie dust for the 50+ visits I've spent there.      Go figure.

But, I will be sure to post my overall experience upon my return as others have done in this thread.


----------

